# Clovelly - Christmas Eve



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The weather is looking pretty good for a shot at the Kingies on Monday - last chance to grab one for Xmas lunch.

If the weather stays as currently forecast, I will be launching pre-dawn for a shot at some squid in Gordon's Bay before heading out to WCI.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone up for this?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Dean,

it sounds like a good plan to me.
I will have to confirm closer to the time but at the moment i'm in with bells on.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll be bringing a friend who has never been on a yak before so I figured Clovelly Kings would be a good place to start - throw him into the deep end and see how he goes. A sick part of me kind of hopes we get smashed by the rock monster just to polish off his experience


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

he may well get smashed, at the moment although the wind is down, the swell is said to be coming in from the sth east :shock: 
but i'm sure it will all change by then.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it's looking good for monday, no more takers out there ?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm keen - assuming the weather doesn't do a 180 overnight...... What time for the launch ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i think i'll get there about 4.45 but it sounds like Dean will be there earlier.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be there. I need to catch shishimi Tuna, shishimi Salmon and a couple of kgs of wild prawns......or i'm off to the fish markets on the way home!! :lol:


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

keza said:


> i think i'll get there about 4.45 but it sounds like Dean will be there earlier.


obviously you know me to well... 

I will be leaving home at about 3.30am, so I should be well and truely in the water and pulling up squid by 4.30am


----------

